

Q: Is there any evidence of strong growing companies after a Kickstarter? - eande

I know in the technology and product group some project and companies have received great reception for their idea and work. Having backed up some project I received some nice products as promised. 
I am still looking for any evidence that some companies have gone into the next stage of scaling their product and company beyond the initial Kickstarter success?
Question is also interesting to companies who have not made the cut on KS, but still were able to create a viable company around the product. 
Any thoughts are welcome.
======
46Bit
Yes! <http://theopencompany.net> did a Kickstarter for an amazing things-to-do
map of SF [1], and have gone on to further projects as well as selling the
maps.

I was an original KickStarter funder and have become quite the fan. Their blog
contains some fascinating posts about manufacturing in China and Japan, well
worth a read.

[1] <http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tocguide/toc-guide-to-sf>

------
Peroni
<https://www.foldable.me/> appear to be doing quite well for themselves.

